# Boas > General Boas >  Nicaraguan Boa tempers?

## quikcolin

Hi there,

I'm seriously considering purchasing a nicaraguan boa to compliment my growing Ball Python collection (mainly due to their smaller size).

I was wondering what their temperments are like?  Aggressive, docile?  As compared to Red Tails and Balls?

Any advice is appreciated!

Colin

----------


## Patrick Long

Although I have no direct experience, I have heard from many people that they are a bit nippy as babies.

That said, EVERY boa is different.



*edit*

No boa will ever be like a ball...LOL

----------


## shadi11

I have a couple..  It depends on the boa I think.. 
Damien.. Well, he bites, ALOT..


Baby--Her name says it all. Shes a sweet little girl. we are thinking she may be a super dwarf. Looking into that possibility


I have been looking into a few other locals to work with as well. Under the dwarf locals of course

----------


## jsschrei

I have next to zero experience to say because I just got my nic on Friday morning....but he hasn't offered to bite once. I haven't handled him much. Only enough to put him in his new tub, snap a few pics and give him a good checkover, but I think he's just great! As others have posted, though, I think it depends on the snake. I have a piebald ball python that is a real pain in the hind end, but with careful, regular handling I've gotten her to trust me enough to handle her for cleaning, etc. But I certainly don't walk around the house with her  :Sad:  . We have others that started nippy as youngsters and are excellent juvies/adults. 

I'd say find a good breeder, one you can trust, to pick you out a baby nic with a good temperment to start with and be patient. If you are going to get one from a local reptile shop ask to handle it and see how it goes. Of course, how the animal acts one day may be different than how it chooses to act when you get it home. OK, now I'm rambling. Time to go  :Very Happy: 

Good luck!

----------

dkt2k (05-12-2020)

----------


## jsschrei

Let me ramble just one more second....I had done a lot of research because I wanted a "dwarf" type boa and found in the reading (online, forums, breeder sites) that many of the "dwarfs" can be nippy to start and mellow out fine with age. I also have a Caulker Cay I really like. I have heard Hogg's are more aggressive too...but I think even that statement would be rebutted by many. 

OK. I'm done.
Best wishes!

----------


## søren terp

I got a pair of hypo nic's and they have never bitten me or shown any defensive behaviour. They a very under rated boa if you ask me. Their small size makes them perfect to keep if you ask me.. I'll get more morph's of them for sure...

----------

dkt2k (05-12-2020)

----------


## quikcolin

Thanks for all your posts!

I have found a baby 08 male Nic that I think i'm going to purchase... are their needs similar to that of a red tail boa?  

Thanks!

Colin

----------


## qiksilver

they are technically 'red tail boas'.  They're still Boa constrictor imperator.  I have a bunch of them, and most are kinda vicious.  But they're boas, I enjoy them, and I do have 2 that are friendly.

----------


## quikcolin

Would you say they are a more aggressive boa (dwarf boa) then others?  What dwarf boa would you suggest?

----------


## djansen

This is really going to depend on the individual snake.  Some nic boas I have come across were tame as can be and others watch out.

----------

dkt2k (05-12-2020)

----------


## qiksilver

> This is really going to depend on the individual snake.  Some nic boas I have come across were tame as can be and others watch out.



Yeah what he said.  One of mine will strike just when you walk by and another is totally tame.  The others run the spectrum.  But I only do locale boas so I don't mess with Colombians

----------


## quikcolin

Okay... here's one for ya...

If you had to choose between a Nicaraguan Boa and a Guatemalan boa which would you choose and why?

I really apprecaite all your help everyone!

----------


## qiksilver

aren't Guatemala boas just considered mexico boas?  They're not a recognized locale.  Are they?

I could be wrong here.

But I loves Nicaraguans wholeheartedly.  I have normal, hypo and Bluefields nics and I love them all.

----------


## quikcolin

I'm not sure about that?

I am purchasing either a Nic or a Guatemalan boa in 2 weeks at the local reptile expo... the Nic is a little cheaper (but that isn't the deciding factor at all)... I am just hoping to hear from a few different people regarding there experiences with both?

Which should I go with?

Colin

----------


## shadi11

I have never heard of a Guatemalan I will have to look into that. I would look for captive bred not just captive hatched or wild caught. a captive bred typically will increase the chance of a friendly snake. When I got bit by our nic when we first got damien I didnt even feel it and he bit me 3 times or so. I felt his nose hit my hand. So I wouldnt think its a big deal. They are a great snake though

----------


## qiksilver

Figured since this thread was still going I'd come back to it.  BUt let's just say that at feeding time when you have 4 adult Nics hissing in chorus and smacking their faces against the fronts of their cages it's less than enjoyable. Although the other ones were quite laid back today... 

If you could find some info on this Guatemala boa thing I'd love to see it.  Like I said *as far as I know* it's not a real locale (or at least there's no info on them), and I would like to see what they're selling/what the thing looks like.  I'd like to think that I'm pretty up on locale boas, since I do so love the things, but you've stumped me.

----------

dkt2k (05-12-2020)

----------


## quikcolin

Here is a link... you might have to become a memeber to view it... not sure?

http://www.reptilescanada.com/forums...ad.php?t=33219

----------


## jsschrei

I have had my nic and Cay Caulker for almost two weeks now and neither have given me a reason to think they'll bite. They have handled great this past week and I just love them. I got another on this Friday. Same thing...great attitude. 

Since you are buying from a show, ask to handle the nic and the guatemalan and see which you like better. 

Best wishes!

----------


## SCI

> they are technically 'red tail boas'.  They're still Boa constrictor imperator.  I have a bunch of them, and most are kinda vicious.  But they're boas, I enjoy them, and I do have 2 that are friendly.


They are technicality not red tails boas as this is just a common name. In Europe the term Red tailed boa is only used to describe BCC not BCI's as 
many sub species of BCI's don't have red tails as adults.

----------


## ben_marko

They are. But if you keep the living space small (20L is good for a baby, 4x2x2 is good as an adult) they will feel more secure and be (mostly) less aggressive.

----------

